
Ask HN: What do do in Palo Alto on Saturday evenings? - 10dpd
Hello! I just arrived in Palo Alto, what would be a good way to spend a Saturday evening!?
======
nishs
If you're new to the city, walking on University Avenue and eventually finding
a good restaurant to eat at would be a good way to start exploring.

------
blooberr
If you like wine, I highly recommend going here with a small group:
[http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-wine-room-palo-alto](http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-
wine-room-palo-alto)

------
Wonnk13
what's the dating scene like for the 25 - 30 yr old crowd? Everyone tells me
mtv / palo alto isn't as cool as san francisco. To some extent i agree with
this, but it must be pretty easy to meet people with Stanford there, no?

------
kleer001
Goto The Stanford Theatre ? At home reading a book? Take CalTrain up to SF or
Oakland?

